

The Heisenberg Guide to Sales  - magda711
http://blog.getbase.com/the-heisenberg-guide-to-sales

======
georgemcbay
She forgot #6.

\---

6\. He died alone, now hated by virtually everyone he ever loved.

Getting caught up the "empire building" business caused Walt to lose sight of
what was really important in life, resulting in a situation in which he was
directly responsible for dozens of deaths including that of his own brother-
in-law and the complete abandonment of him by his family, not to mention an
untold amount of collateral life destruction via the supply of his product.

\---

Yeah, I get it, "Breaking Bad" is a hot topic right now. Great show! But is
this really the show and character you want to base your sales force on? Jeez.

Also, FWIW, Walt was never a sociopath as the article says. Todd probably was,
but Walt certainly wasn't.

~~~
Laurna411
You don't think Walt had a history of manipulating, exploiting, or violating
the rights of others? I certainly do. And you're right - the post is meant to
be a bit cheeky. I wouldn't really hire Walter White for my sales team, but I
do think we can learn some things from him :)

------
dougremer
There are many real world applications. He had the highest quality product and
that meant nothing without key distribution. How you distribute your product
(with an amazing UI for example) can have a huge effect.

~~~
Laurna411
Excellent addition, Doug. Thanks for chiming in - distribution was key.

